# Mulan



## Veho (Jul 7, 2019)

Disney's live action Mulan.

​

Will this bring honor to us all, or will it bring dishonor on you, dishonor on your house, dishonor on your cow...


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 7, 2019)

Maybe new live-action Szechuan sauce that Rick and Morty will kill for?

I don't know....I just wish _Treasure Planet_ didn't bomb so badly that Shitsney would forever stop hand-drawn animation in favor of CGI-everything, which now leads to Live-action-everything.

I think the movie will sell, but it'll be pretty bad. The sauce will be the the real winner in all of this.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 7, 2019)

I wonder. If China is having issues with historical films at this point ( https://www.theepochtimes.com/beiji...d-movies-depicting-ancient-china_2851731.html ) and Hollywood is doing all it can to please China when it can then what goes?

That said if it is going to be just another live action retread then I am content to skip this one as well. I would ask for a less annoying side character but given what they did to genie I have no hope.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 8, 2019)

Another Disney live action after Beauty and the Beast, Dumbo, Aladdin, The Jungle Book etc... Coming up next - The Lion King!
Then, more Disney cartoon movies will be live actions! See this website for information.

https://www.insider.com/disney-live...-live-action-adaptation-of-lilo-and-stitch-16

Look likes LILO AND STITCH, PETER PAN etc also will make live action very soon.


----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2019)

You forgot the Jungle Book and Dumbo.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 9, 2019)

Without MUSHU,CRICKET and NO SONGS ??? NO WAY.


----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2019)

It looks like this version of Mulan will be an adaptation of the original Ballad of Hua Mulan and not a remake of Disney's animated version. So, no dragon, no cricket, no hunky general dude, and no songs. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hua_Mulan#Plot


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 10, 2019)

Veho said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hua_Mulan#Plot



Well, thanks for the sauce, but I think we all know we want the _*saaaauce, baby.*_

I figure, it's the least they can do for throwing out a movie no one asked for.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 10, 2019)

Thank God, blessed Walt Disney does not have to watch this ...

What is wrong on childlike nice Disney movies ????
Bambi/Robin Hood/Snow White......

It is normal that that over time the Movies "adapted" for the actual generation of kids.
The Lion King/Mulan and other has also shown that things are different from the classic movies.


But this new Movies DESTROY the Disney myth to me !

- Arielle - desaster and i don´t think the new black one makes it better.....
- Dumbo - oh my god.....
- Aladdin - I did not think that I would say that "THANKS to Will Smith" a "good" adaption.
- Lion King - on an pure *animal* movie it is hard to make some errors,that was DISNEY stands for in the past.....
- Mulan - yes has to be accost to the "Star Wars" audience......

Please leave Bambi + Co. alone !!!!!!!!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 10, 2019)

Adaption of old school works. I have been saying it all along but why couldn't we have got old school Arabian nights or original Jungle book?



alexander1970 said:


> Please leave Bambi + Co. alone !!!!!!!!



Books, Music, TV & Movies so song?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 6, 2020)

FINAL TRAILER!!! 



RIP... No Mushu the dragon...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 6, 2020)

AsPika2219 said:


> FINAL TRAILER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> RIP... No Mushu the dragon...




Thank you.

Definitely a no WATCH for me this Time.
Saves me Time and Money.
Thank you,Disney.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 6, 2020)

I on the other hand am slightly curious at this one as that looks like a pretty radical reworking, as opposed to the tepid retellings the older ones had. Nowhere near enough to bother with a cinema trip, that would need to be some proper history for that one, but later down the line I can see making the time. No annoying dragon is good for me too.

I should also say I saw the "you posted in this" thread before and had completely forgotten anything about that earlier trailer.

On the other hand I should probably just go watch Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon again. Caught the last third or so a year or so back for the first time since the cinema and it worked for me.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 6, 2020)

This doesn't looks good to me at all. Missed a lot from cartoon version. Some are lost to cartoon film version. Where is *Mushu? A little dragon* is Fa Mulan's closest companion. What about horse who hate Mushu ? A cricket ? And many more. DISAPPOINTMENT! Where is Shan You as a villain with his hawk (or Eagle) on his forearm ? In this movie, a villain is a woman name Xian Lang?! Stupid decision at Disney.  FAILED!

I will ignored it anyway. Wont watched it. RUIN!


----------



## Mythical (Feb 6, 2020)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Maybe new live-action Szechuan sauce that Rick and Morty will kill for?
> 
> I don't know....I just wish _Treasure Planet_ didn't bomb so badly that Shitsney would forever stop hand-drawn animation in favor of CGI-everything, which now leads to Live-action-everything.
> 
> I think the movie will sell, but it'll be pretty bad. The sauce will be the the real winner in all of this.


I loved Treasure Planet, it was so good.

How about another Atlantis movie?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


> It looks like this version of Mulan will be an adaptation of the original Ballad of Hua Mulan and not a remake of Disney's animated version. So, no dragon, no cricket, no hunky general dude, and no songs.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hua_Mulan#Plot


So no the best parts? (well like half of em) rip


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 6, 2020)

I am genuinely quite confused at why some people see so attached to the dragon, cricket and horse. Songs I can take or leave, though preferably leave.

It might also be more that if I wanted to watch a retread of the animated thing I would just watch the animated thing.

That said I will take another animated treasure planet or atlantis, possibly a TV show of the former.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 14, 2020)

RELEASE DATE WAS DELAYED DUE TO *CORONAVIRUS*!!!!

No official delayed release date yet until stupid virus was gone forever.... Not only Mulan, there are another movies was delayed!

No Time To Die (Undated)
Fast & Furious 9: The Fast Saga (Undated)
A Quiet Place Part II (Undated)
Mulan (Undated)
The New Mutants (Undated)
My Spy (Undated)
Antlers (Undated)

and much more.... Visit here for info!

https://www.businessinsider.my/movi...s-no-time-to-die-mulan-sonic-2020-3?r=US&IR=T

Meanwhile, Peter Rabbit 2 have release date delayed into August 7, 2020

Stay tune for some delayed movies. Safe yourself from COVID-19 attacks!


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 14, 2020)

I actually watched the cartoon version a week or two back for the first time since it hit DVD/VHS and we rented it. Was tempted to grab the sequel this morning but decided against it (have any such sequels ever been remotely good?).

Had not aged as well as some other Disney efforts, and just to finish it I watched the last half in 2x speed. Think my main criticism these days would be it almost feels like there is no story and this is more the outline of one.
I also heard this live action one is shuffling things up to pander to various interests so that is another potential nail in the coffin.


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 7, 2020)

*RELEASE DATE WAS CONFIRMED!!!*

USA = July 24, 2020
Malaysia = July 23, 2020

https://www.deseret.com/entertainment/2020/5/6/21249307/disney-plus-mulan-black-widow-release-date

Other countries, I don't know...


----------



## Supernova89 (Jun 29, 2020)

Yay(!)


----------

